# Didn't get good news from my doctor today :(



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

As alot of you know a month ago today I was in a pretty bad car accident and totaled my car, for three and half weeks now or maybe a little more I have been going to a chiropractor and massage therapist after the 3rd day from the accident and I coukdnt move out of bed:shock: anyways we been working on a lot, iv been in alot of pain but it comes an goes, was better for a few days after a bad flare up making me very sick. Well last week I got xrays done at the chiro and just went to go look at them and hear what they saw and thought....I was right about what i was feeling in my hip, my left hip bone is twisted lower making my right hip stick and cramp up and be very painful it feels like someone needs to yank as hard as they can to pull it down into place when really it's the left that needs to be jammed up almost back into place (this explains why it's so painful to sit longer then 30 min it's ESP in my 2 1/2 hour classes on Monday's and Wensdays when I have classes from 10am to 830pm 

Then we moved onto the xrays of my neck she put my xrays up the one fo a normal healthy neck....my neck has reverted backwards...it's literally the opposite of the healthy one (weird cause I don't have that much neck pain at all) she showed my where a couple of the vertebrae where close to rubbing and where one of my docs could become more damaged. She reassured me they will work on it, it won't heal over night it won't heal in a month but in a while with work and home exercises and such it will start to go back to where it needs to. I kitterally have ti train my neck to flip back to being normal again....so we now really have avoid idea to my leg and arm numbness ofmyphotograohy right side....and it's getting worse as of lt night ( my right arm goes painfully tingly almost numb and heavy if I sleep on my right side) so there is a nerve or muscle that's getting punched or circulation isn't good from being pinched and it's causing this.

I'm so disappointed I just got back into riding and feeling good about it and signed up for a fun show (extremely low key) 

I don't want to tell the people I ride with or my trainer who I'm moving Ollie to on the 3rd cause I am so happy to be back int the saddle, so excited to get Oliver out to his first show bit the back of my head I feel like I'm stupid to ride with now knowing about what's wrong with my neck, it's not like it's pulled muscle it's a nerve issue that's causing severe numbness and I don't know if that's something I can really hide....

I am stuck, frustrated and don't know what to do.
Guess I just need another online hug. Here i was really thinking I was moving on from this accident and feeling better and things where looking up for Oliver and I.:-(

Help?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

:hug:

At least you've found this out now and not in 5 years when it's even worse!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

That's what they said lol


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Went back today. Found out that I dislocated part of my back. I feel so down today, I'm just laying on the couch feeling so un motivated


----------



## Laineylou (Sep 26, 2011)

Injuries suck, but the best thing you can do is focus on getting better without putting more strain on the injuries. My dad went from having a herniated disc in his back to having a four level spinal fusion and being told he could never work again because he refused to let the injury heal when it came up. I know how you feel when you've been out of the saddle and desperately want to get back there, but it's better to take it as easy as possible, listen to the doctor's and allow yourself to get better before it gets worse. Better to stay out of the saddle for several weeks than forever like they told my dad.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Very sorry to hear that, many many hugs to you!


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Just the other day my boss had to whip his head fast to the side to keep from getting a huge branch in the face & after he said... Wow its gone.... Years ago he fell & twisted his neck but waited to long to get it fixed & he has had stiffness & pain ever since. Until now! 

Its upsetting when our bodies seem to be against us but your doing everything you can to get it fixed.... Vent anytime you need to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

((HUGS)) for what you are going through. Wish there was some way to help. Try to keep your chin up. Best of luck!


----------

